# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetik >  Shampot me te mira

## benseven11

Shampot me te mira.
Biolage
http://www.matrix.com/products/biolage/ 
Sasoon
https://sassoon.com/products/custome...-the-range.php
TreSemme
http://www.tresemme.com/Products/Gal...rs/Volumizing/
Sexyhair
http://www.sexyhair.com/products_big.aspx
Lanza strength
http://www.lanza.com/advanced_healing_strength#
Redken
http://www.redken.com/products/haircare
phyto
http://www.sephora.com/phytokeratine...6B9792A.node44
http://www.luxuryparlor.com/goldwell...o-intense.html
Bumble
http://www.luxuryparlor.com/buandbu.html

Loreal Paris EverPure Smooth Shampoo
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CHkQ8wIwAw#
Farouk
http://www.google.com/products/catal...=0CIUBEPMCMAE#
Dove
http://www.dove.us/Products/Hair/default.aspx
Selsun Blu
http://www.walmart.com/search/search...h_constraint=0

----------


## MI CORAZON

Eshte renditje sipas eksperiences tende Ben, apo sipas ndonje sondazhi nga klientet?

----------


## benseven11

Keto jane ato qe kam provuar
biolazhi dove sensun blu dhe sasooni
Te tjerat jane rekomandime nga perdorusa
qe kane ngelur te kenaqur.
Ajo selsun blu ja eshte fantastike ne shkumezim
fantastike fare.

----------


## [Perla]

Nga kjo lista jote Ben , vetem Loreali dhe Dove njihen ne Evrope, te tjerat nuk i kam degjuar ndonjehere, ose jane produkte qe mund ti gjesh ne farmaci , mbase.

Une personalisht kam eksperimentuar jo shume  :ngerdheshje:  , nder me te zakonshmet neper supermarkete Pantene pro-v, Sunsilk, Biopoint, Elvive, vichy, Nivea, garnier fructis, Gliss, Clear . Kaq mu kujtuan. 

Me mire jam gjendur me Biopoint, jo vetem per shampon po per gjithe linjen e produkteve per floket.

----------


## letaa

une i kam perdor keto
 Pantene , palmolive, Garnier fructis, Wash & go ,head and shoulders, hem kaq me kujtohen per momenntin , me gjat kohe e kam perdor Pantene por i nderroj se kam degju qe nese e nderron shampon esht me mir .

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Redken sht nj hi i madh. Ka silikone sa t haj dreqi.

Dhe produktet e supermarketeve nuk jan t mira, kan sh. substanca t dmshme pr flokt. T mira jan produktet me natyr bimore nuk prodhohen nga kimikate po nga ekstrakte t produkteve bimore t ashtuquajturat 'natural/organic cosmetics'.

Un prdor Olivella, identike si kjo n foto.

Kam rn reeeeehat.

http://www.olivellausa.com/Olivella_Shampoo.html

----------


## broken_smile

shume pak keni shkruar te kjo tema, prisja me shume keshilla  :buzeqeshje: 

une per momentin po perdor kete ne foto, ma rekomandoi parrukieri por nuk me pelqen fare. pervec substancave te demshme qe permban, edhe aroma nuk eshte aq e mire. edhe per cmimin qe ka nuk ia vlen.



ndersa nje produkt per te cilin me kane folur mire eshte Biokap shampo (uso frequente), eshte bio/organic, pra me produkte naturale pa kimikate. besoj se kete do te marr heren tjeter.

----------


## zAN

> Shampot me te mira.
> Biolage
> http://www.matrix.com/products/biolage/ 
> Sasoon
> https://sassoon.com/products/custome...-the-range.php
> TreSemme
> http://www.tresemme.com/Products/Gal...rs/Volumizing/
> Sexyhair
> http://www.sexyhair.com/products_big.aspx
> ...


TRESemme kam nje vite qe perdor.

----------


## pranvera bica

Une perdor shampot e kompanise gjermane LR!  Jam shume e kenaqur, jane bimore te gjitha ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po  c'bimore o teta. Ku ka aq bime planeti per te lare kokat e miliarda njerezve perdite.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Bimorja nuk ekziston.
Brenda shampos ka vetem 
kimikejshen,kimikate laboratori. dmth.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Po  c'bimore o teta. Ku ka aq bime planeti per te lare kokat e miliarda njerezve perdite.


Po njecike aloe-vera nga gjithe ato plantacione  me aloe qe egzistojne  e kultivojne kane o CORAZON,  haha po pa bisht fare thua ti  ? :Lulja3: 

Preferencat jane te ndryshme!

----------


## Marya

Per vete perdor shampo elseve, por qe kur linda vajzen nisen te me beheshin duart me ekzema, nuk e dija nga me vinte , ngaqe mbaja duart shume ne uje?nga detergjenti per enet, , nisa ti hiqja te gjitha prodhimet nje e nga nje dhe nuk po e gjeja se nga me vinte ekzema , dhe me teperdoren e djathte si djathtoshe qe jam, mmmmmm, kerko e nuk e gjeja , derisa me ne fund i rashe ne te se me vinte nga shampoja e dushit kur laja vajzen , thuhej si ishte alergjizant , po mua mi beri duart cop, asnjehere nuk kam patur episode te ngjashme vecse me avene
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&client=safari&tbo=d&tbm=isch&source=u  niv&sa=X&ei=BdEeUJbDIZKzhAffvYGACQ&ved=0CGAQsAQ&bi  w=768&bih=928&q=avene%20image#biv=i|31;d|kwR1mfV9R  Z9XfM:

----------


## martini1984

Shampot me te mira jane ato per foshnje ose babi,dhe njera nga ato eshte Lavera Baby Shampo!

----------

